# Possible 1Ds MK II



## darich (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying a 1Ds MK II. i'm going to NYC in November but i'm obviously gambling that I'll not pay VAT at customs. Total from B&H comes in at around $7600 (approx £4250)
I noticed that Jessops currently sell the camera for around £4500. If i join my local club i can get 10% off that price making it around £4050 (give or take a few pounds)

Are there any other places in the UK that are reputable and give great deals? or even trade ins?
I'm also about to move house so any purchase would almost definitely be in the summer or even autumn but if I came across a tremendous deal, i could make the purchase just now.

The closer to Glasgow the better but I'm not adverse to mail order.
Any recommendations or ideas?


----------



## Rob (Apr 19, 2006)

I use Ffordes a lot: *             Tel: 01463 783850

*They're even in Scotland. Beg for a discount. Tell them Jessops will do it for £4,300 for you, or whatever... blag it. Also you could try LCE, try Andy (Lostprophet), I bought my 20D from them.

Rob


----------



## cbay (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi, Are you intrested in just the Body?? Or a deal with lens etc too Darich?

Let me know and I can get you a great price from my wholesalers as your a TPF member.


----------



## darich (Apr 19, 2006)

CBay

it would just be the body i'm interested in.

My L series lenses will work a treat on the new body. However I'd be selling my 10-22mm EF-S lens.

Don't put yourself out too much since i'm just looking at the moment unless the deal is exceptional.

cheers!!!


----------



## cbay (Apr 19, 2006)

Looking at it, I think £4050 is a very good deal. Thats proberly the best price you will get. Sorry. Out of intrest how much you going to sell your 10-22mm for?


----------



## darich (Apr 19, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I use Ffordes a lot: *             Tel: 01463 783850
> 
> *They're even in Scotland. Beg for a discount. Tell them Jessops will do it for £4,300 for you, or whatever... blag it. Also you could try LCE, try Andy (Lostprophet), I bought my 20D from them.
> 
> Rob



Cheers Rob.
I've checked their site several times in the past and have bought a lens from them a while back. I just searched their site and they don't list a 1ds MKII in stock but i'll keep my eye on them.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 19, 2006)

The US doesn't do the VAT back thing the way the European countries do it. Not sure why, but the explanation I was given is that it is not a Value-Added Tax, but rather a Sales Tax.  ... as though those two aren't the same thing to us as consumers.


----------



## darich (Apr 19, 2006)

iron

my option of avoiding the sales tax is to buy the camera from B&H in NYC. I could get it shipped to a friend in San Francisco so the the sales tax isn't applied.
Then get her to ship it to the UK.
It means i'd be gambling that the camera can travel several thousand miles and not be damaged and that uk customs and excise wouldn't catch it.

i think i'll re-join my local camera club and claim my 10% reduction at Jessops!!!!
At least that way if it goes faulty i can go back and fight in the shop with them  

Might be a few months away but the more i think about it, the more likely i am to do it!!

Rob - i checked the ffordes website - they sell the 1Ds MKII for £4800. It seems unlikely they'd get even close to the price i could get it at Jessops for - thanks anyway - never does any harm to know of another outlet with good reputation.


----------



## magicmonkey (Apr 19, 2006)

try www.ebuyer.co.uk I was shocked by the cheap price on there earlier today so it might have been a mistake but it was closer to £2000 that £3000


----------



## magicmonkey (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=18340230744&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=79276

priced at £2467.49 inc VAT and you don't have to leave the comfort of your own chair, now who wants to loan me £2500?


----------



## darich (Apr 19, 2006)

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=18340230744&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=79276
> 
> priced at £2467.49 inc VAT and you don't have to leave the comfort of your own chair, now who wants to loan me £2500?



That's the 1D MKII...not the 1Ds MKII. The one on Ebuyer has only 8.2mp and is a different camera.

The 1Ds will be at least £4000. if i see it cheaper than £4k anywhere it'll be snappedup quickly!!!


----------



## cbay (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats what i thought orginally, but then realised it wasnt the 1DS it was the 1D so I thought I had save him a couple of thousand but I was wrong, sorry.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 19, 2006)

i'm thinking about this one too, but probably more in the future.  i know canon has some rebates going (I believe the 1dsII has a fairly sizeable cut, but i dont exactly remember), don't forget those.  if money is a huge issue, you may want to consider the 5d. it's basically a 1dsII in a 30d body on steroids


----------



## darich (Apr 20, 2006)

Money is always an issue   but I know that if i bought a 5D, within 6months I'd wish i'd paid the extra and got the 1Ds.
However the 5D is a nice camera and is a possible option should i decide that 1Ds is a bit too much.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 20, 2006)

heh yeah, i've thought the same thing.  the pro build is a big factor for me, but the price is a bigger one


----------



## Rob (Apr 21, 2006)

darich said:
			
		

> Cheers Rob.
> I've checked their site several times in the past and have bought a lens from them a while back. I just searched their site and they don't list a 1ds MKII in stock but i'll keep my eye on them.



Might be worth a call anyway - their site is always priced a bit high to avoid all the attention of competeting at the sharp end. Also, if you've got any kit to p/ex like EF-S lenses, they might give a good value on them? Agreed though, they're not the cheapest in the world, but at least you could take it back to their shop!


----------



## darich (Apr 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Might be worth a call anyway - their site is always priced a bit high to avoid all the attention of competeting at the sharp end. Also, if you've got any kit to p/ex like EF-S lenses, they might give a good value on them? Agreed though, they're not the cheapest in the world, but at least you could take it back to their shop!



With their shops tedning to be in the south and east of England it would be difficult to take it back to the shop although it would be easier than shipping it back to B&H. I have spoken to them in the past when i bought a lens ages ago. Very helpful and I'd be more than happy to use them again.

I've checked EBay and there are a couple on for sale but i'd travel to uplift evn if it meant getting a B&B somewhere. I'd refuse to send several thousand pounds to anyone (other than a shop) and HOPE the goods arrive.

i also had a look on B&H and compared 20D, 5D and 1Ds MKII. The 1Ds MKII is listed as having EF mount just like the 20D. The comparison said that the 5D could not accept EF-S lenses but made no such claim in the 1Ds MKII column.

Does anyone have any idea if the 1Ds MKII accepts EF-S lenses? I was under the impression that it wouldn't but that comparison on B&H has put a doubt in my mind.


----------



## Azuth (Apr 21, 2006)

The 1Ds MKII cannot take EF-S lenses. EF-S lenses are not for full frame senor camera's.


----------



## darich (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks Azuth...that's what i thought but the comparison didn't say that for the 1Ds so it had me thinking.


----------

